# Hose lenth and pressure



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

What is the amount of increase in pressure needed for every additional 50' of spray line?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

The pressure needed, no matter the length of line, is whatever it takes to atomize properly and provide a good spray pattern. Each rig is speced with a max. recommended hose length. To help maintain pressure on lengths over 100' it is best to use 3/8" hose from the machine. For ex. 250' would start with 3-50' 3/8" then 2-50' 1/4" to gun. Swivels and whip help make it more manageaable. How much line do you want to run?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Hose length & diameter vs. pressure loss*

Here's one link to a site which shows the correlation between psi loss at a given hose length & diameter. There are many more, but this one will give you a good idea. One thing to keep in mind when you have to run long hoses is to make your first 50 or 100' of hose the largest diameter you can afford. Not only will you lose less pressure, your pump will perform at its best.




http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/water-pressure-loss-hose-d_1525.html


canopainting said:


> What is the amount of increase in pressure needed for every additional 50' of spray line?


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I have three eights for the first 50 feet of my 3900 but on my 795 I have 150 feet of quarter inch and it seems like I have to crank up the pressure to get proper atomization.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

canopainting said:


> I have three eights for the first 50 feet of my 3900 but on my 795 I have 150 feet of quarter inch and it seems like I have to crank up the pressure to get proper atomization.


Set it up the same way as the 3900. Should help maintain pressure.


----------

